# Awesome Betta Fish Contest



## miktat (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi! Me and my best friend are gonna do this contest on how cute your betta fish is
Do you think your betta fish is awesome and cute? Well you should enter in this contest!!
Prize: To Brag how awesome your betta is
End Date: February 24th, 2015 4pm (central us time)

Just type your betta's name and her/his picture

I will message you if you are the winners.


GOOD LUCK :-D


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Here is Jones flaring for the first time!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Diamond


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Heres Elliot


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Scarlet Before Breakfast....


----------

